# Datensätze zwischen verschiedenen Datenbanken kopieren



## Verjigorm (16. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe grade das Problem, dass ich einen Datensatz aus Datenbank A 1:1 in Datenbank B kopieren möchte. Beide Datenbanken und deren Tabellen haben dieselbe Struktur. (mysql)

Nun müsste ich ja den Datensatz auslesen (kein Problem) und mir dann ein INSERT basteln, welches genau die Spalten des ausgelesenen Datensatzes wiederspiegeln.
Diese dann per PreparedStatements füllen etc.

Da gibt es doch sicher ein fertiges Projekt, welches mir diese Arbeit abnimmt oder?

Edit: Mist, sollte in die Datenbankprogrammierung *schieb*

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## The_S (16. Sep 2009)

Kommt auf die zwei Datenbanken an. Evtl. gibts für die sowas wie den DataJoiner (IBM DataJoiner 2.1.1 (Windows), from IBM - Free Downloads on ZDNet | Shareware, Trialware, Evaluation Software). Dann könntest du einfach ein 
	
	
	
	





```
INSERT INTO (SELECT ...)
```
 machen.


----------



## Gast2 (16. Sep 2009)

das lief vor ein paar Tagen schonmal hier ... Replikation ist das Zauberwort


----------

